# 2 New Additions.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Alright. SO.

I got two new additions today. A crested gecko and a cornsnake. The crestie's looking like he's going to be a male most likely from what I can see. And the cornsnake - although I was told is probably a female - is imo looking like a male, but then again, I didn't officially sex it or anything. I got these two animals off a friend of mine and only paid $80 for the two. So I'm cool with that, haha.

Originally I was just going to get the crestie. However, he happened to get this little (potentially) female cornsnake and I figured 'why not?' and so grabbed her too.









Anyway. After I grabbed them I put them in their new homes - the cornsnake is in a typical glass tank with secure-fitting screen lid and the crestie is in a Sterilite "Show Offs" series container. (My first attempt using the latter of the two. Obviously not as pretty as the exoterra terrariums I use for my other two cresties. BUT. It does the trick for the time being and at $8 I can't complain.) Tonight when I came home I decided to check on them and snap a couple very quick pics. I didn't get really good ones though 'cause I didn't want to stress them out too much... Plus, the cornsnake is very irritable (penchant for tail rattling and potential striking, lol) and the crestie is a suicide king and loves to leap and jump more so than others I've interacted with or the ones I already own.

Enough long-windedness from me (though you've probably come to expect it by now) and onto the pics...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

really like that crested gecko


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He was quite the deal for $50, I'm thinking, haha.

I peaked in on him again to see him all 'fired up' (showing his good colours) and he has a real tinge of red to him, too. Very cool.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice gecko


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

cool gecko


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No one likes the snake?









Thanks for the compliments on the gecko though.









I'll try and get pics of him fired up.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

I like both


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow them corns are tiny,, what is a higher priced corn morf...? what are they worth tops,,?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well. The corn was born only 2 and a half months ago. So it's not going to be huge, haha... As for pricing on morphs, no idea. Look around at some websites and check it out.

Corns don't sell for much, even the nice morphs, in comparison to some snakes though. The most expensive snakes you'll find are probably adult females of some rare morph. But even then it won't be anything like some of the rare ball pythons that fetch up to and over $10,000.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats a little old coloration for a two month old, mine did not start getting adult colors until about five months.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Really?

Weird.

I'm just going by what I was told. Though at this point I don't believe ANY of it. I had the new one out with my one year old and the new one is only about half the size. I don't know. But whatever, not like I paid much for it. And it really is a cute little snake.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well every snake is different, what matters is they are healthy and happy







You still have several long happy years ahead with your new additions.

If I had to guess I would say your new corn is a year to a year and a half old, though I am not even %50 certain. And judging what you said when compared to your year old corn I doubt it. And as you know conditions and feeding schedules influnce how big a snake gets over a period of time. Perhaps its an early bloomer? LOL

Again nice animals and they really do look happy and healthy


----------

